# modem



## timur (Sep 23, 2020)

My regards, everyone...
I use a modem
no DHCP configuration occurs during installation
right now with Linux
there is no second device )))
can I configure the modem?
thank you...
(FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso)

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:1405 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
```


----------



## ekvz (Sep 23, 2020)

If it's actually supported (has nodes in /dev) "all" you have to is setup ppp so you can connect. ppp will likely also take care of running dhclient.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/userppp.html

You need to adjust the dial string a bit though. Your final configuration will probably look somewhat like this (copied from another thread - likely won't work as is):


```
default:
set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
ident user-ppp VERSION
mtel3g:
set device /dev/ttyU0.0
set speed 460800
set dial "\"\" \
AT OK \
AT OK \
ATS0=0 OK \
AT OK \
AT&FE0V1X1&D2&C1s0=0 OK \
AT OK \
AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"internet\\\" OK \
ATDT*99***1# CONNECT"
set login
set authname "mtel"
set authkey "mtel"
disable ipv6cp
disable pap
disable chap
enable dns
set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
add default HISADDR
```

Be aware that if your modem registers multiple devices likely only a single one will support dialing. It's probably the first one but it does not have to be.


----------

